# Picamilon



## Meaculpa (Oct 4, 2005)

Following some extensive research, I purchased 50 grams of Picamilon powder from BAC. I have been taking roughly 50-100mg doses twice per day (It is difficult to measure small dosages in powder form), and the results have been very impressive. I would compare the effect to low dose benzo but without the cognitive impairment or disinhibition. My question is this: Because this drug is a weak MAOI, would it be accurate to say that SSRIs are contraindicted? I presently take Wellbutrin but would like to add Paxil to enhance the efficacy of the combo i am now taking. Any thoughts? Also, if anyone here has taken both Picamilon and a pharmaceutical MAOI, can you attest to a similarity in effect between the two?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Meaculpa said:


> My question is this: Because this drug is a weak MAOI, would it be accurate to say that SSRIs are contraindicted?


Picamilon is not an MAOI. It is GABA bound to niacin. You could take it with an SSRI. There is not, however, very good evidence that this combination allows GABA to cross the blood-brain barrier. (I don't count obscure Russian journal studies on rats, sorry.)


----------



## Meaculpa (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you Dr. Caedmon. I will tell my doctor to return to school, as he obviously provided me with bogus information. I agree that there is little research aside from the Russian studies, but I can personally attest to some benefit...I welcome any constructive responses you may have.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm not a doctor, but you're most welcome.


----------



## polos (Jun 30, 2005)

i take phenibut which also binds to gaba that isv ery effective in what it does for me personally, but i become tolerant to it real quick so no more than once every two weeks for me. but as a one off dose its great. how long have you been taking this picamilon?


----------

